# False Messiahs since Christ, such as the Sabbateans.



## Pergamum (Aug 1, 2018)

Did any of the Puritans write about the false Jewish Messiah Sabbatai Zevi in 1666? It was the largest Messianic movement for thousands of years, with a large proportion of European Jews following him. He reversed sin and righteousness and encouraged scandalous living. After Zevi was Jacob Frank, who lived very evil and encouraged his followers to do the same. 

Did the Puritans or Reformers mention these Messianic Jews or false Messiahs?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm not sure, but I do know there are a lot of people today who claim to be Jesus. One in Russia and one in the Philippines I believe are the most popular.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 2, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I'm not sure, but I do know there are a lot of people today who claim to be Jesus. One in Russia and one in the Philippines I believe are the most popular.


Joseph Smith of the Mormons claimed to be higher then Jesus, as he would be the one deciding who would enetr into heaven.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 2, 2018)

Let's stay on topic. A lot of the European Jews in the 17th Century followed Sabbatai Zevi and his successor Jakob Frank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yeutter (Aug 2, 2018)

Pergamum; I have never read any reference to them from any on the Reformers. Wasn't he located in the Ottoman Empire? His influence was probably minimal in Western Europe, so he could have easily escaped their attention.


----------



## lynnie (Aug 4, 2018)

There is a section in Chaim Potok's book "The Chosen" about the Hasidic messiahs, if you are real interested in this topic. Great book (for other reasons).


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 4, 2018)

This might be of help but you have to wait awhile...
https://emodir.hypotheses.org/202


----------

